# wildtangent download



## eggman (Mar 4, 2007)

I have trend micro on my pc. It will not let me download games from wild tangent-error message is output file over sized. Does anyone know how to over come this? :hammer:

thanks for any help


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Most AV's don't like WildTangent because it's considered spyware... Myself, I don't install spyware. Sorry I can't help more than that.. 

I can't tell you how many machines at work I've had to delete it off because of problems it causes..


----------

